# Mega Yoga



## ashmamma84 (May 21, 2007)

As a devoted yoga fan, I can't tell you how this book has impacted my practice. It's a true Goddess send for all of us fat chicks who want to do yoga but are hesitant because of our size. I highly suggest this book!



This unique and inspiring program is designed specifically for larger women whose needs have not been met by mainstream yoga instructors. Now there's a class just for them, complete with specialized poses, simple props, and the encouragement of a plus-sized yogi who knows from her own experience how to bring both the physical and spiritual benefits of yoga to every woman, regardless of her size or level of fitness. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 21, 2007)

Megan Garcia has a DVD on yoga too - the cheesy 'wellness' music and kumbayah atmosphere kinda make me wanna throw cookies at her head, but the yoga is great!


----------



## mossystate (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this ashmamma. I am off to track it down!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 21, 2007)

I absolutely can't wait to purchase this. I love yoga, just need some help modifying it for my body.

ETA: I hope that woman understands what a belly apron is and how it could get in the way. In my world she's still pretty tiny!


----------



## mossystate (May 21, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I absolutely can't wait to purchase this. I love yoga, just need some help modifying it for my body.
> 
> ETA: I hope that woman understands what a belly apron is and how it could get in the way. In my world she's still pretty tiny!



I was reading an article about her and the reporter noted she told people in her class to make sure they lifted their bellies over their leg when doing a twisting move.


----------



## Esme (May 21, 2007)

I have this DVD... now I just need to actually DO the yoga. :blush:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 21, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I absolutely can't wait to purchase this. I love yoga, just need some help modifying it for my body.
> 
> ETA: I hope that woman understands what a belly apron is and how it could get in the way. In my world she's still pretty tiny!



She does. I met her last year at the NAAFA convention, and she is used to working with people of all sizes. She's really nice, too!


----------



## BeaBea (May 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I was reading an article about her and the reporter noted she told people in her class to make sure they lifted their bellies over their leg when doing a twisting move.



That sounds hopeful! Does anyone know if it has to be done on the floor or can it be adapted to a bed/sofa/chair/exceptionally strong FA?

Tracey xx


----------



## Esme (May 21, 2007)

I will after tonight. I've vowed to preview it and get my butt in gear. I'll report back if you like.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 21, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> That sounds hopeful! Does anyone know if it has to be done on the floor or can it be adapted to a bed/sofa/chair/exceptionally strong FA?
> 
> Tracey xx


I use the DVD, and do most of the segments either standing, or sitting/lying on the bed (a couch would probably work if it's not too low, but I think a bed is probably more suitable). She also mentions that you can use a chair or wall to hold onto for balance during some moves. She's quite good at recognizing that not everyone will have the same ability level, so she seamlessly suggests alternatives for most movements. Sometimes, if I still can't quite 'bend' that way, I'll just adapt to something that's a bit of a stretch, but that I'm capable of without injury. It's okay to use your imagination a little bit, I think, as long as you're following the general idea of what she's trying to do.

I like that it's fairly slow, but I still feel it working my muscles. In comparison to a cardio workout, I actually feel refreshed and energized after yoga.


----------



## Esme (May 21, 2007)

Sammie beat me to it, but yes, she does have an entire section on how to adapt some of the moves to make them more comfortable and easy to do. I'm excited to get started, though I'm not going to be able to make it through the whole thing on the first try. 

I guess now I have to put my yoga pants to their intended use!


----------



## BeaBea (May 22, 2007)

Ok, I'm sold. I'll pootle off and see if I can track down a copy 
Will report back!

Tracey xx


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 22, 2007)

I'm glad you all have found something that you are interested in. Oh and AFG, she's definitely plus sized...not tiny in the least.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 22, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I'll pootle off
> Tracey xx



Pootle? lol :blink: :huh:


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 22, 2007)

missaf said:


> Pootle = Downward dog?



Giggle, snort, giggle, snort


----------



## kr7 (May 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I use the DVD, and do most of the segments either standing, or sitting/lying on the bed.......



Oh Dear Lord! An exercise routine that you can do on the bed?! I am so there. This is definitely me. BTW, would you say the stretching in this program is a big challenge?

Chris


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 22, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Oh Dear Lord! An exercise routine that you can do on the bed?! I am so there. This is definitely me. BTW, would you say the stretching in this program is a big challenge?
> 
> Chris


Well, part if it you can do on the bed - an alternative to sitting on the floor. 

Most of the movements aren't really challenging (I'm fairly flexible though), but you can ramp them up by stretching further, or bending more, etc. The nice thing is that regardless of difficulty, they work several muscle groups quite well.


----------



## BeaBea (May 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Pootle? lol :blink: :huh:





missaf said:


> Pootle = Downward dog?





ashmamma84 said:


> Giggle, snort, giggle, snort



This is just like school - all the cool kids are laughing at me!
<Mental note to self, dont say 'pootle' in polite company> 

Tracey xx


----------



## HottiMegan (May 23, 2007)

Just a little addition to the discussion, amazon has the book and DVD in a little pack for $21.19. I have been hoping to buy it one of these days


----------

